# Portable Table Saw



## Eng (Jan 14, 2006)

I have been looking to buy a portable table saw. I have limited storage space and looking for a saw with a wheeled stand. I have been looking at the Craftsman, Ridgid and Ryobi. Any thoughts.


----------



## DecksEtc (Feb 8, 2005)

It depends on how much you want to/are willing to spend. High end Craftsman's are pretty good and Rigid's aren't bad, Ryobi are pretty low end. Each one makes a wide range of saws. The quality of the fence is a very important. 

I'm partial to Hitachi. For a portable TS, it has the largest surface area, good fence and very light weight. You can always get a stand with wheels if the saw you like doesn't come with it - that shouldn't be your primary deciding factor.


----------



## Eng (Jan 14, 2006)

I will take a look at the Hitachi. Unfortunately a big factor for my purchase is storage ability. I am stuck in a one car garage for space, so the saw needs to be able to fold up. If any body else has been looking. A good comparison of the Bosch and the Ridgid portables was done on the Ridgid Forum web site.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

Ridgid has been winning in the portable 'contractor series' in the mags. If I was looking, I'd look at that one real hard.


----------



## bob the builder (Jan 17, 2006)

I have a ridgid and it is very portable, good so far...

Bob


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

As much as I don't care for Rigid (home depot brand) power tools they have been doing very well in comparisons as Teetor said. 
Craftsman has been doing real well in the "Best Value" department.


----------

